# Paphs in the greenhouse



## cpmaniac (Oct 12, 2017)

Here's an image of the tiered bench where many of my paphiopedilums reside:





When the current air pollution dies down, I'll be able to put plants outdoors, while I add another of these benches.

Good growing everybody!
Paul


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 12, 2017)

I really like tiered benches!


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 6, 2017)

Well, I got the second bench in place a few days ago:





The benches are aluminum. I added plastic egg crate to prevent sitting in water.

As for what I'm growing, I did a rough survey this morning. The greenhouse is pretty crowded, so the figures are approximate.

Phrag species - 15 plants
Phrag hybrids - 6 
Paph. species - 30
Complex paphs - 70
Other paph hybrids - 10

Cheers and good growing,
Paul


----------



## blondie (Nov 6, 2017)

Lovely set up and nice healthy pant and great flowers


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 6, 2017)

I like the step benches.


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 6, 2017)

blondie said:


> Lovely set up and nice healthy pant and great flowers



Thank you.



SlipperFan said:


> I like the step benches.



They make it easier to observe the plants. I'd like to add a couple more.


----------



## troy (Nov 6, 2017)

Nice set up!! Where are you located?


----------



## Jaicigy (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice set up and impressive collection


----------



## DIN (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice set up and very neat congrats.


----------



## cpmaniac (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks, everyone.



troy said:


> Nice set up!! Where are you located?



I'm usually in a state of confusion...seriously, I'm in the SF Bay Area.
Cheers


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice, looks somewhat familiar.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 8, 2017)

Impressive setup with healthy, happy plants. :clap:


----------



## cpmaniac (Dec 9, 2018)

There are three step benches on the west side now. This was taken with a fisheye lens.
Cheers and good growing,
Paul


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2018)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 11, 2018)

I thought they were growing on a 'lazy-susan'!


----------



## Justin (Dec 15, 2018)

Looking good!


----------

